# Vivarium weight issues...



## Wriggles (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all.
I was just wondering if anyone can answer a question or two for me please?

I have a Vivexotic VX48 Vivarium on top of a CX48 Cabinet (which is made for the viv). And I have another 36inch solid wood vivarium (No visible brand) similar to this which is currently housing both my beardies (Star & Spyro).

The thing is I have found that both beardies are male, and coming up to 10 months old I want to seperate them to stop fighting. I am going to use the 48inch for Star (he's fat and needs the room lol), and the 36inch for Spyro.

I would like to know if the larger viv will take the weight of the smaller viv on top of it, as it would save a LOT of space in my room.

Can anybody be sure it will take the weight?


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

lot of people do it, you could try getting it with a mate on other end and see how it sits and feels, u will prob most likely know if its not gona be ok


----------



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

If the vivs are built properly, they should do so fine. People have stacks of up to 4-5 vivs on top of each other


----------



## Wriggles (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I will try putting it on and see.

Its mainly the cabinet underneath taking the weight that concerns me:

```
http://www.vivexotic.co.uk/products_vx&cx.html
```
Im happy with its construction as I put it together myself, but the stand is a bit smaller then the viv itself as you can see.

Has anyone got this specific viv and stacked one on top?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it'll hold the weight but it might be worth putting a support in the 4ft to stop the 3ft viv making it sag. Too much weight will stop the doors opening smoothly but a length of bamboo tubing does the trick and looks good too


----------

